# Who would you put your money on in eventing?



## SahnyaS (22 July 2012)

Who do you think will be the top three individuals and the top three teams in the eventing?


----------



## hcm88 (22 July 2012)

Top 3 teams- Germany, GB, NZ. (could be any arrangement of order though!)

Individuals are very difficult! High chance of medal for me is:
Michael Jung
Andrew Nicholson
WFP
ummm gosh there is so many others too. But if I were to put my money on it would be on the above.. I think!


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (23 July 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Top 3 teams- Germany, GB, NZ. (could be any arrangement of order though!)

Individuals are very difficult! High chance of medal for me is:
Michael Jung
Andrew Nicholson
WFP
ummm gosh there is so many others too. But if I were to put my money on it would be on the above.. I think![/QU

I'll stick my neck out and say Mark Todd, one of team GB and one of the Germans.

Brits for team gold!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## debbielinder (23 July 2012)

Hopefully its williams time to shine he does so well at the big 4 star events this year could be his year as olympic champion. Team GB for Gold


----------

